# ¿como funciona una bateria?



## mizashi (Feb 21, 2007)

Hola, he estado buscando por internet y por aqui pero no encuentro nada. Necesito hacer una bateria recargabla de unos 5V, mas o menos como las de movil, pero no encuentro nada de información. Si alguien me pudiera ayudar o darme información le estaria muy agradecido. 

Muchisimas gracias a todos de antemano.


----------



## xhackdavidx (Feb 21, 2007)

Una bateria en principio es dificil de hacer, y aun mas dificil que este mas o menos 'presentable', las hay de muchos tipos, las de moviles son basicamente LITIO, que al conectar a la corriente continua, se carga de electrones, quedando LI¯, despues al conectarla, suelta electrones, volviendo a quedar solamente LI.

Es dificil de conseguir una tension estable y hace falta mucho diseño


----------



## mizashi (Feb 21, 2007)

¿Tienes algun esquema o algo? lo que yo necesito es una bateria que de muchos mAh, no hace falta mucho voltage.
Gracias


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 21, 2007)

Para una bateria recargable o de tipo secundario esta mas dificil el asunto por que tienes que buscar 2 quimicos que ademas de reaccionar entre si para producir corriente electrica, la reaccion debe ser reversible

La manera mas sencillo es hacer una bateria de plomo acido convencional, pero ocupa placas de plomo separadas entre si sumergidas en una solucion de acido sulfurico, ambos materiales SON MUY PELIGROSOS PARA EL SER HUMANO si no se trabajan con cuidado, el acido sulfurico produce quemaduras en la piel y el plomo es venenoso

De esto puedes encontrar mucha información en internet... 

http://html.rincondelvago.com/baterias.html

Saludos...


----------



## cubeusk (Feb 22, 2007)

Cual seria la aplicacion de esa bateria? En princpio puedes seguir el mismo principio de funcionamiento que el de las baterias de los coches o sea plomo y acido sulfurico. Pero como ya te han advertido mucho cuidado porque el plomo es altamente toxico y al acido sulfurico te puede derretir el pellejo y su vapores son toxicos tambien.

Yo tu me compraba la bateria hecha y diseñaba el cargador (si es que es un hobby)


----------



## mizashi (Feb 22, 2007)

es para un trabajo de la uni, la bateria debe ser recargable y cuantos mas mAh mejor, tiene que alimentar un circuito que lo maximo que habra sera un integrado de 5V de alimentacion. 

El cargador lo diseñaria yo a parte pero mi problema es la bateria, el problema tambien es porque en el mercado no hay pilas con bastantes mAh, lo maximo que e visto es unos 4000 mAh (como las baterias de los ordenadores portátiles)

Saludos


----------



## strakk82 (Feb 22, 2007)

Una batería se fundamenta en una reacción química con transferencia de electrones, según la reacción, se da una tensión específica... puedes mirarlo en internet, pero me parece algo bastante complicado, que te pidan eso si no eres químico. Las baterías de móviles son el resultado de una fuerte investigación de empresas que han gastado pasta en ello. Están muy lejos de lo ideal pero son de lo mejorcito que hay. Yo creo que la pila recargable más fácil de hacer será la de tipo el coche, de ácido sulfúrico y plomo creo. Si consigues algo que esté bien comparte conocimientos.

Aquí tienes una tabla por si te sirve con los potenciales de reducción de algunas reacciones. Deberás usar la ecuación de Nernst para saber los voltios.

http://mtzpz.bankhacker.com/quimica-fisica/potencial-reduccion.phtml


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 26, 2007)

En baterias de plomo he visto hasta de 30Ah / 12V para aplicaciones electronicas... pero una de automovil o de camion facilmente puede dar hasta 100Ah o 150Ah o mas si unes varias en paralelo

Saludos...


----------

